# Bolens 12 gxl 3 blade mower deck market?



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi All. Is there a market out there for a 3 blade mower deck for a Bolens 12 gxl ? I have 1 and have no use for it but don't know if its worth the effort to try and market it.


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it depends on how much you are asking. Once in a while there is somebody out there that needs one. I just got done selling my g11xl and 3 blade deck. I'd suggest putting it on craigslist and see what happens. 

Jason


----------

